# Μας δουλεύουν άγρια;



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2008)

Το παρακάτω έφτασε στο email μου:

*Το 2000 
1 $ = 1,2 ευρώ 1 βαρέλι πετρέλαιο = 60$ 
Επομένως 1 βαρέλι = 72 ευρώ*
*Σήμερα 
1 $ = 0,62 ευρώ 1 βαρέλι γύρω στα 115$. 
Επομένως 1 βαρέλι = 71,3 ευρώ*

Η ερώτηση είναι: 
Εάν στην Ευρώπη το βαρέλι, έχει την ίδια τιμή, με εκείνη του 2000, γιατί η τιμή της βενζίνης αυξήθηκε τόσο πολύ;
Μας δουλεύουν αγρίως...
Ίσως να έχουμε καμιά διευκρίνιση για το γεγονός ότι πληρώνουμε συνεχώς επαυξημένο, κάτι του οποίου η τιμή παραμένει πάντα η ίδια.
Ίσως, έχοντας πλέον γνώση όλοι μας, ότι μας δουλεύουν αγρίως και μας κατακλέβουν, να βγούμε απ τα ρούχα μας... 
*
Η αλήθεια για το πετρέλαιο * 
Η καθημερινή υπόμνηση από εφημερίδες, τηλεοράσεις και ραδιόφωνα, ότι το πετρέλαιο έπιασε τα 110$ το βαρέλι ή τα 150$, σημαίνει απλά για τον πολίτη, ότι μπορεί να περιμένει φυσιολογικά να πάει στα 400 ευρώ το λίτρο η βενζίνη ή στα 200 ευρώ το κιλό τα λάχανα. Αμ, δε.

Οι τιμές του πετρελαίου που διατυμπανίζονται, είναι αυτές που αγοράζει η αμερικάνικη αγορά.
Η Ευρώπη αγοράζει σε τιμές μπρεντ, που:
α. είναι φθηνότερο κατά 5-6$
β. έχει την ίδια τιμή για τους Ευρωπαίους μ' αυτήν που είχε πριν 6 μήνες!

Πώς γίνεται αυτό; Απλό: κάθε φορά που αυξάνεται η τιμή του πετρελαίου σε δολάρια, η Ευρώπη αυξάνει την τιμή του ευρώ έναντι του δολαρίου. Αποτέλεσμα; Η Ευρώπη δεν πληρώνει αυξημένη τιμή στο πετρέλαιο. 

Τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Ότι κανένας δεν μπορεί να αυξήσει την τιμή της βενζίνης, του αερίου, της ντομάτας, του τραμ, της θειας μου της Κοντύλως, με το πρόσχημα ότι ακρίβυνε το πετρέλαιο.
Μπορεί όμως να την αυξήσει με το πρόσχημα ότι οι πολίτες, βομβαρδισμένοι από τη μπουρδολογία ότι αυξάνεται η τιμή του πετρελαίου, είναι έτοιμοι να χάψουν και να πληρώσουν κάθε ανατίμηση αγόγγυστα. 

Αυτή είναι η προσφορά των ΜΜΕ στην καθημερινή ζωή του τόπου, όταν ο εντυπωσιασμός υπερισχύει της αλήθειας. Δηλαδή, όταν η βλακεία είναι σημαντικότερη της σοβαρότητας. Και ο νοών νοείτω...

Κώστας Σαχπάζης
Dr. Costas J. Sachpazis
Geotechnical Engr (Dipl., M.Sc. Eng U.K., Ph.D.)
29 Dionysiou Str., Ilion-Athens Attica 13122 Greece.
+30 (210) 523-8127, +30 (210) 571-1263 Mbl: 6936425722
e-mail: [email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2008)

Το συγκεκριμένο έφτασε πρόσφατα και στο δικό μου inbox και με έκανε να καταλήξω ότι πραγματικά μας δουλεύουν άγρια.

Επίσης, άλλη μία παρατήρηση: όταν ανέβαινει η τιμή του πετρελαίου από Δευτέρα σε Τρίτη, τα πρατήρια ανεβάζουν επίσης τις τιμές τους, για πετρέλαιο που έχουν ήδη αγοράσει σε άλλη τιμή και που βρίσκεται ήδη στις δεξαμενές τους. Το ίδιο κάνουν και διάφοροι άλλοι τομείς της αγοράς, δήθεν επηρεασμένοι από την αύξηση.

Προσωπικά, κάνω όσο περισσότερο μποϊκοτάζ μου επιτρέπουν οι μετακινήσεις μου, δηλαδή κινώ το αυτοκίνητο μόνο όταν δεν μπορώ να πάω κάπου με ΜΜΜ. Πρέπει να βρούμε και ένα τρόπο να κάνουμε αντίστοιχο μποϊκοτάζ και στα προϊόντα. 

Ένα θα σας πω: φίλη μου που μένει στη βόρεια Ιταλία (ήτοι, όλες οι τιμές ενοικίων κτλ = Ελλάδας x 2), πληρώνει το πακέτο τα μακαρόνια 0,30€, ενώ στην Ελλάδα τα φτηνότερα έχουν τουλάχιστον 0,70€. Φυσικά, η διαφορά αυτή υφίσταται σε όλα τα προϊόντα του σουπερμάρκετ.

Μα για πόσο κορόιδα μας έχουν τελικά;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 7, 2008)

Καλά, αυτό περιμένατε για να καταλάβετε ότι μας δουλεύουν; Το ότι ποτέ η τιμή κανενός πράγματος δεν μειώθηκε επειδή μειώθηκε η τιμή του πετρελαίου δεν σας είπε ποτέ τίποτα;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Όταν ανέβαινει η τιμή του πετρελαίου από Δευτέρα σε Τρίτη, τα πρατήρια ανεβάζουν επίσης τις τιμές τους, για πετρέλαιο που έχουν ήδη αγοράσει σε άλλη τιμή και που βρίσκεται ήδη στις δεξαμενές τους.


Εκείνο που ανακοινώνουν τα ΜΜΕ δεν είναι κατά κανόνα οι τιμές spot της ίδιας ημέρας, αλλά συμβόλαια μελλοντικής εκπλήρωσης για τρεις ή έξι μήνες μετά. Άρα κανείς απολύτως δεν γνωρίζει, με βάση μια είδηση πρακτορείου, το αν το γωνιακό πρατήριο αγόρασε ακριβότερα σήμερα σε σχέση με χθες. Κανείς!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Μα για πόσο κορόιδα μας έχουν τελικά;


Προφανώς για "όσο κορόιδα είμαστε". Ο Έλληνας έχει δώσει εξετάσεις βλακώδους ατομικισμού. Δεν οργανώνεται, δεν μποϊκοτάρει, μόνο καταγγέλλει και μετά... πάει για ψώνια.

Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι το μόνο πράγμα στο οποίο έκανε μποϊκοτάζ ο Έλληνας, από τότε που άρχισαν να αισχροκερδούν σε βάρος μας οι πάντες με πρόσχημα το ευρώ, είναι το πληρωμένο πάρκινγκ! Εκεί, κάνουν κανονικό μποϊκοτάζ. Παρκάρουν όπου γουστάρουν, αλλά δεν δίνουν 8, 10, 12 ευρώ για να παρκάρουν νόμιμα. Σε όλα τα άλλα, δεν πάει να πληρώνουμε τριπλάσια από τους Γερμανούς και τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους, ο Έλληνας είναι... κιμπάρης!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Σε όλα τα άλλα, δεν πάει να πληρώνουμε τριπλάσια από τους Γερμανούς και τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους, ο Έλληνας είναι... κιμπάρης!



Καλά, τώρα μου θύμισες παρ' ολίγον παρεξήγηση με φίλη πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι.

Πήγαμε λοιπόν σε κλαμπ της παραλιακής για ποτό (τι το ήθελα, 10 χρόνια είχα να πάω και το μετάνοιωσα αμέσως). Εκεί λοιπόν, μου σέρβιραν βότκα β' διαλογής, γιατί αυτή που ζήτησα δεν υπήρχε, με υφάκι εκατό καρδιναλίων, σε πλαστικό ποτήρι (!!!), που μου το χρέωσαν και 10€.

Τι πλήρωσα; Ποιότητα; Εξυπηρέτηση; Ή μήπως το ντεκόρ του μαγαζιού, που στο ταβάνι είχε τη λάμπα του ΙΚΕΑ που κοστίζει 5€; 

Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι η φίλη μου θεώρησε γυφτιά το ότι παραπονέθηκα. Σε κάτι τέτοιες αντιλήψεις βασίζονται και οι διάφοροι άρπαγες και χρεώνουν το ένα άλλο ένα (κι άλλο ένα, κι άλλο ένα...)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2008)

Οφείλουμε, βέβαια, να προβούμε σε ορισμένες παρατηρήσεις πάνω στους προβληματισμούς του αγαπητού Δρα Σαχπάζη, προκειμένου να έχουμε μία ισορροπημένη εικόνα του ζητήματος.

1. Το 2000 (παρόλο που το ευρώ δεν είχε αρχίσει ακόμη να κυκλοφορεί σε φυσική μορφή) η ισοτιμία του με το δολάριο ΗΠΑ κυμάνθηκε από 1.0388 (1$=0,96€) στις 6 Ιαν. 2000 έως 0.8252 (1$=1,21€) στις 26 Οκτ. 2000 (αυτό ήταν και το απόλυτα χαμηλότερο επίπεδο του ευρώ έναντι του δολαρίου, όλων των εποχών). Τούτο όμως δεν συνεπάγεται ότι μπορούμε αυθαίρετα να το υπολογίσουμε στα 1,2$ για όλη τη χρονιά.

2. Τα 60$ του 2000 δεν έχουν ίδια αξία με τα 60$ του 2008. Αυτό καλείται _πληθωρισμός_. Για το διάστημα 2000-2007 μπορούμε με ασφάλεια να πούμε, βάσει των επίσημων στοιχείων, ότι τα 60$ του 2000 ισοδυναμούσαν με $72,24 το 2007 (και οι £60.00 του 2000 ισοδυναμούσαν αγοραστικά με £72.79 το 2007).

3. Το γεγονός ότι το ευρώ ισχυροποιείται έναντι του δολαρίου, οδηγεί τους Ευρωπαίους επενδυτές να αγοράζουν πετρέλαιο (αφού τους είναι φθηνότερο), επισυσσωρεύοντας όμως έτσι μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση (επιπρόσθετα των ήδη τεράστιων απαιτήσεων αναδυόμενων ενεργειακών γαργαντούων όπως η Κίνα κι η Ινδία) και συνεπακόλουθα οδηγώντας σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αύξηση των τιμών του πετρελαίου σε δολάρια. Το καθαρό τελικό αποτέλεσμα αυτών των κινήσεων, μέρος των οποίων υπαγορεύεται από πραγματικές ανάγκες και μέρος τους από κερδοσκοπικές, είναι η αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου και σε ανηγμένους δείκτες.

Τέλος, λίγη ακόμα τροφή για σκέψη, αιρετική ή μη (αξίζουν και τα διάφορα σχόλια που ακολουθούν):
Oil Dollar Euro ULP
Why Oil Prices Skyrocketed
The falling dollar: possible political ramifications


----------



## curry (Jul 7, 2008)

Όλα αυτά δεν σας κάνουν μερικές φορές να νιώθετε τρομερή μοναξιά και δεν σας δημιουργούν αυτή τη φριχτή αίσθηση ότι τα χέρια σας είναι δεμένα; Μετά από μαζεμένα κρούσματα "ελληναριάς" αυτές τις μέρες, νιώθω ότι θέλω να φύγω και να πάω να μείνω στην Ανταρκτική με τους πιγκουίνους!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2008)

curry said:


> Νιώθω ότι θέλω να φύγω και να πάω να μείνω στην Ανταρκτική με τους πιγκουίνους!


Εκείνοι πάντως δείχνουν τελευταία μια προτίμηση προς τα θερμότερα κλίματα:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι η φίλη μου θεώρησε γυφτιά το ότι παραπονέθηκα. Σε κάτι τέτοιες αντιλήψεις βασίζονται και οι διάφοροι άρπαγες και χρεώνουν το ένα άλλο ένα (κι άλλο ένα, κι άλλο ένα...)


Η δική μου φίλη θεώρησε γυφτιά το ότι ζήτησα να μου δοθεί νόμιμη απόδειξη σε ταβέρνα - παρά το γεγονός ότι ξέρει ότι έχουμε και άμεσο συμφέρον να τη ζητήσουμε, αφού τις συνυποβάλλουμε στη φορολογική μας δήλωση, πέρα από την αναίσχυντη φοροκλοπή (του ΦΠΑ) που συντελείται όταν δεν κόβουν απόδειξη. Η φίλη μου, όπως και οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες, είναι υπεράνω τέτοιων κινήσεων. Μόνο να γκρινιάζουν και να καυτηριάζουν ξέρουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες είναι υπεράνω τέτοιων κινήσεων. Μόνο να γκρινιάζουν και να καυτηριάζουν ξέρουν.


Π.χ. να γκρινιάζουν ότι το κράτος δεν έχει χρήματα για έργα (άλλωστε χρειάζεται κι ένα περιθώριο για να καλυφθούν μίζες προμηθευτών και υπερκέρδη εργολάβων), τα οποία όμως χρήματα κανείς δεν θέλει να δίνει (μέσω φορολογίας εισοδήματος, προστιθέμενης αξίας κλπ.) — χρησιμοποιώντας και το επιχείρημα της μακράς παράδοσης κακοδιαχείρισης, απύθμενης βλακείας και διαφθοράς που χαρακτηρίζει (όχι άδικα ή αναίτια) το ελληνικό κράτος.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2008)

Zazula said:


> χρησιμοποιώντας και το επιχείρημα της μακράς παράδοσης κακοδιαχείρισης, απύθμενης βλακείας και διαφθοράς που χαρακτηρίζει (όχι άδικα ή αναίτια) το ελληνικό κράτος.



Σχετικά με αυτό, όπως λες, δε νομίζω ότι θέλει κανείς να βλέπει τους ωραίους φόρους του να γίνονται στραβοί δρόμοι, με λακκούβες, ή φριχτές και απαίσιες πλατείες (βλ. Ομόνοια) και να ξέρει ότι οι εκάστοτε ιθύνοντες τα μασούν κανονικά και ότι τα χρήματα των φορολογούμενων γίνονται Μερσεντές και πανάκριβα αξεσουάρ συζύγων και θυγατέρων.

Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, δε θέλω.


----------

